# Solved: IE Will not open Google Home Page or Google Search



## cnjcampione (Aug 18, 2008)

I use IE7 and windows XP. Today, both computers on my network would not open my Google homepage or google Search. I can get to anywhere else on the INTERNET except to google. When I try to sign in, I get a window that says " internet exploer cannot open http://www.google.com/. It says operation aborted. If I hit the O.K. button it tries to come up again and I get "Internet explorer cannot display the webpage". Again I can go anywhere else except to google. All was well until about noon today. Any ideas?...Charlie


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Have you tried using the address window at the top of internet explorer? What I mean is, try manually typing in "http://www.google.com/" (no quotes) and go.

If it does go there, then try resetting it to be your home page. Tools < Internet Options < General tab < use current.

If you can't get google to come up using the manual way I described, try going to internet options < security tab. Then click on trusted sites < sites button. Add the google URL to the sites box and uncheck the box that says "require server verification". 

I realize that this may not be the best way if security is a high concern, but for the average home user this shouldn't be a problem.

Just some ideas to throw your way. Good luck.


----------



## cnjcampione (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations. Tried them all and problem still exists. I have a laptop and a desktop in a network here at home and it is amazing that it happend to both machines at the same time.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I wouldn't call it "amazing" but it does provide a clue as to what might be causing the problem. I'm sorry I couldn't be more helpful but you should include that when asking about it in the future.

Do you have a software firewall that might have accidentally been set to block google?


----------



## cnjcampione (Aug 18, 2008)

thats what I'm looking at at the moment..


----------



## cnjcampione (Aug 18, 2008)

The Ghost is out of the closet. At stsrt up this morning, google homepage and google search started to work again/ Must have something to do with Charter Security Suite Updates. Yesterday when it updated automatically, the problem seemed to appearf. Now after more updates, majic..all is well. Wish I took up golf instead of computers..Thanks everyone for the ideas...Charlie


----------



## steverf (Aug 29, 2008)

I have been receiving the same error since yesterday. I get the error with IE on two different computers, but not when I use FireFox. It seems to be one of the gadgets on my google home tab. I will have to selectively remove the tabs using FireFox to determine which one is causing IE to crash. Most of the gadgets are standard ones from google (gmail, stock portfolio, top stories, weather).

This problem happened a couple of weeks ago as well, but fixed itself within two days.


----------



## cnjcampione (Aug 18, 2008)

No more than I said it was working, it started the same problem all over today. If you find what is causing it, please let me know...Charlie


----------



## steverf (Aug 29, 2008)

Try removing the "Google Finance Portfolios" gadget from your homepage. It fixed the problem for me. I saw other postings referring to this gadget being the source of the problem. 

Of course, in order to remove the gadget, you need to view it. You might need to refresh your page a couple of times using "Esc" to prevent it from fully loading. As soon as you see the partially loaded gadget, remove it and it should fix the problem. Otherwise, use Firefox to do the same.


----------



## ericbro (Aug 29, 2008)

Removing Google Finance Portfolios worked. Thank you very much. But that's really wierd - it wasn't a problem until a couple of days ago.


----------



## cnjcampione (Aug 18, 2008)

Removing Finance gadgets worked for me also. Will see how long this lasts. Can't beleive GOOGLE was not on this quicker.


----------



## steverf (Aug 29, 2008)

Google seems to have resolved the problem. You can add the gadget back to iGoogle.


----------

